# can this be use as a monitor



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello fellas, i was wondering can i use this unit as a monitor/source for a car pc? it has alot of video connections plus its a touch screen.

here are some pics any info or sugestions u guys can provide would be highly appreciated



thanks,

Micheal


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

might help to have some info on the product? manufacturer/model??


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

its a no name double din dvd player i found on ebay, the manufacturer and model number is not stated on the listing, thats why i posted pics of front and back with the video wires showing 

Mike


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know specifically for this unit, but most of the screens like this, no, you cannot without heavy modification. The issue for most is the processor for the screen itself is built into the main DVD unit and not the screen. Take a look at some of the Lilliput screens and you'll see the PC boards I am talking about. There are a couple sites that offer some guidance on converting them.

I wanted to take the monitors from a couple old portable DVD players and use them. It would cost more in time and parts than it was worth....


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the cost of that no name ebay? I mean if it's $200 why not just get a dedicated monitor that you know will work and not a ebay knock off?


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

this particular unit is like 139.00 i wasnt planning to use it was just curious if it could be use, i only inquired based on the fact that i see guys using other dd head unit ie alpine kenwood clarion etc. thouyght this unit would be on the same platform as the name brand dd units


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

It appears that there is an RCA input for your carputer. The touchscreen would be for the unit itself, as opposed to the input you need for your carputer. Also, the screen resolution will likely suck badly, the touchscreen will be 4 wire resistive, and frustrate you, and it likely won't last long. If you're thinking of doing that, you may as well do as Ice Cube suggested, and "wipe our *** with $20s, light our joints with $1s".

Don't let me make your decision for you, but I will advice against such a purchase.

Eric


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for your input Nismo, I was only inquirying about this unit as far as if it was usable with a car pc. getting a touch screen isnt out of the question just checking all options available.


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

The conclusion I have come to, is that an Amazon Kindle (rooted), plus a single din deck (in place of the HVAC, or hidden), will give you the most flexibility vs. cost. I like the Nook Tablet as well, but it doesn't feature auto-dimming. In my situation, I'd really like to come up with a way to have a side of the tablet pop out from the dash, allowing the tablet to be removed for theft protection (as well as the ability to actually use it as a tablet).

The problem is that good stuff costs mega bucks most of the time. The Kindle is sold at a few dollar loss, with the expectation that you'll HAVE to have their services afterward (BN Nook Tablet is nearly the same boat). All the other hardware companies must make a profit on their products, so they tend to be $150+ for similar equipment.

With respect to the display, there's not a standalone monitor I'm familiar with that offers the resolution, capacitive touch, nor the IPS style screens available for the tablet market...regardless of price.

By combining a deck and a tablet, you get a traditional radio, a CD drive, a REAL set of preamp outputs, the ability to add steering wheel controls (if your car supports it), and still be under $400 if you piece things together carefully. Now I realize this isn't for everyone, so take it with a grain of salt.

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## icehellion (Feb 7, 2012)

@Nismo 
Do you have any pics of your install? Also do you drive a Nismo GT-R?


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I have four of them, one for each day of the week. 

I drive a boring supercharged Buick Regal GS. However, I've spent a lot of my own time researching things I can't yet afford. But by the time I can, boy will I be ready!

Eric

Edit...taking care of my 3 month old and got sidetracked! I dont have any pics of my install, but its currently not worth showing. Stock deck, speakers. And RF160.2 (160 rms @ 4 ohm), on an Adire Audio Brahma I paid $70 for (supposedly blown) in a box of unknown size with not enough port area. Ugly a hell. But I've got essentially no money in this install, every bit is spares and leftovers...but somehow it doesnt sound terrible! Ive gotten several compliments from guys who had no idea how little power I had!


----------

